# digital camera



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

i broke my sister digital camera and thinking about buying her a new one

not a super duper mega crazy 50000x zoom 1000 mega pixel camera

but a decent one

for like 250 maximum

something with a large screen ... 3 optical zoom .. at least 6 mega pixel and pretty good built in stablizer

if you know of any let me know!! THANKS!


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

You don't say where you are in the world, but you should easily get a good 5 or 6 mega pixel camera for that I'd of thought.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

how much mega pixel is enough?

would you say that the olympus fe 230 is a good camera?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Don't get caught up on the number of pixels. More than 3 MP only really matters if your sis is going to be blowing up the pics to 8x10 or zooming in on small areas using Photoshop. My wife has a 3 year old 3 MP Olympus that takes exceptional snap shots and has been perfectly reliable.

Don't worry about digital zoom - it is practically worthless.

Olympus, Samsung, Panasonic, Nikon, Canon, Pentax all make very fine point-and-shoot models in your price range. Most will have some type of image stablization - thought that's over hyped too. 

HERE'S ONE SITE - there are many others...


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

thanks!! i'll take a look


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Very true yustr, which is why I didn't go any higher, I just figured you could get a good camera with that ability which will future proof them a while, but 3 mega pixel will still give a great shot.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

i was looking at the olympus fe 230 

or the nikon s9 

are these too pricey?

are there other ones?

i really wanted to get a 3 inch lense but those are pretty pricey too


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Look HERE you'll find reviews of many cameras in your range. 

This Olympus was well liked too..HERE 

How old is your sister? How "in to" photography is she? For memory snap shots almost any will do. Just steer clear of Sony - you have to buy their silly memory sticks - and stick to the major Japanese brands (most now made in China but who's counting?) and you should be fine.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

The Canon A540 is a really good P&S for under $200. It uses standard AA sized batteries so you are not locked into a proprietary battery and it uses cheap and pleantiful SD/MMC cards.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

great! thanks for the links~


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My parents have the A530 from Canon and I can tell you straight that it takes INCREDIBLE pictures. I own an A600 from FujiFilm that seems to have quirks with focus at times, but captures tons of color and light.


----------

